
Games and Culture in Afrika [audio] - tefo-mohapi
http://weekly.iafrikan.com/9-adebayo-adegbembo-on-games-and-culture-in-afrika/
======
spraak
Wow, I'm really grateful to see positive Afrikan resources on HN!

------
jackmaney
I closed the tab as soon as the audio started playing automatically. If I want
to watch a video or listen to an audio clip, _I_ will indicate that by
pressing a play button. Until then, please stop shoving your unwanted sounds
into my ear holes.

~~~
vanderZwan
I understand your point, but in this case it's a direct link to a podcast that
you would normally reach through the main website or a mailing list - for
normal visitors autoplay is the wanted behaviour.

~~~
TheCoreh
Yeah, it's basically the same as a youtube link.

